# Hillaried or Obamad?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/philip-haney ... police-say

Enough said, read the article.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just ANOTHER one of those strange coincidences... notice other administrations do not have the same frequency of these "accidents" :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting read.....but why did he commit suicide?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Interesting read.....but why did he commit suicide?





> outspoken critic of the administration of former President Barack Obama


People that were to testify against Hillary committed suicide. Maybe Obama learned by example. People around the Clintons appear to have some really bad luck. :rollin:



> In June 2016, Haney testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee, where he alleged that the Obama-era DHS had ordered him to delete hundreds of files about reputed associates of Islamic terrorist groups.


 Before Obama was elected the first time I said he would back stab Israel. On top of his dislike for Israel he gave Iran a huge plane load of cash and released what was it $160 billion. Then it was said it kept Iran from having the bomb for ten years. Another way to look at it was it released Iran to have a bomb in ten years. 
If you watched him in the situation room at the White House when they took out Osama Bin laden Obama had a look on his face like they were killing his best bud. He praised Arab Spring and the Muslim Brotherhood. Then he pretended to be surprised by reverand White after sitting in his church for 20 years. On top of that it was two years in office before Obama went to a church. I wonder if Alah will forgive him for that?

So what does the average underinformed take away from all this? Russsia, Russia, Russia, Russia oke:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Still doesn't say why this guy committed suicide.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Still doesn't say why this guy committed suicide.


Also doesn't say definitively that he committed suicide. (Although he probably did.)



> "Upon their arrival, they located and identified 66-year-old Philip Haney, who was deceased and *appeared to have suffered a single, self-inflicted gunshot wound.*


Since many associated with the Clintons have died similarly, I too wonder if those who badmouth Obummer will have the same bad luck as those who badmouth the Clintons have had.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Obama certainly favored the Muslims, and I still highly suspect he is one. Much like his pastor Write who was Muslim and says he converted. It sure didn't sound like he had converted. If so why would he violate the third commandment even in the pulpit.



> In June 2016, Haney testified before the Senate Judiciary Committee, where he alleged that the Obama-era DHS had ordered him to delete hundreds of files about reputed associates of Islamic terrorist groups. Haney made the case that several attacks in the U.S. could have been prevented if some of the files had not been deleted, the Examiner reported.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

KEN W said:


> Interesting read.....but why did he commit suicide?


He committed suicide because he ****** off the dumbocrap political swamp!! :rock:


----------

